# pub stopover The Plough at Pilning near Bristol



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

We stayed at the Plough at Pilning near Bristol- just off the M5 junction 17 (Cribbs Causeway) Follow signs for Easter Compton and Severn Beach . We were made very welcome by Dave the landlord and drank some Wadsworth's 6X. There were two well kept real ales on and several ciders. The menu was very reasonable. Luckily we were there on a Thursday which is an open mic night where there were several very talented musicians and singers which made for a super night. It's a great North /South stopover and though the facilities are pub hours, there's a tap you can use. It can get busy when they have functions on but a call to Dave will let you know if there's space. He also has a field at the back which might be useful for a rally? 
Nice to meet a friendly landlord- if you use it, tell him Maggie sent you!

Dave Macleod
The Plough Inn, Pilning Street, Nr Pilning, Bristol, BS35 4JJ

t 01454 632556
e [email protected]


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

helenoftroy said:


> We stayed at the Plough at Pilning near Bristol- just off the M5 junction 17 (Cribbs Causeway) Follow signs for Easter Compton and Severn Beach . We were made very welcome by Dave the landlord and drank some Wadsworth's 6X. There were two well kept real ales on and several ciders. The menu was very reasonable. Luckily we were there on a Thursday which is an open mic night where there were several very talented musicians and singers which made for a super night. It's a great North /South stopover and though the facilities are pub hours, there's a tap you can use. It can get busy when they have functions on but a call to Dave will let you know if there's space. He also has a field at the back which might be useful for a rally?
> Nice to meet a friendly landlord- if you use it, tell him Maggie sent you!
> 
> Dave Macleod
> ...


For more info including the menu  
http://www.theploughpilning.co.uk/


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Lucky enough to call the Plough one of my locals.

Great Pub, with good food and always a warm welcome.

He is doing a music festival end of the June with the Wurzels as headliners, should be a great night....


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Spent a great evening in the plough last week, still a good place to stay and have some food.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

You can always try to join in with the Wurzels after sampling the seven ciders.

A favourite is:

I am not a pheasant plucker i am a pheasant pluckers son and i'me sat plucking pheasants til the pheasant plucker comes.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

The wireless were last year, missed them locally this year  

Seven ciders, you trying to kill me :lol: :lol:


----------

